# UP ATV Conditions



## icehole (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey!
How Are The ATV Trails In The UP?
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ZJ_Rick (May 22, 2001)

Was up there for 4 day at the end of april and had a blast, we go every year and stay at Pike Lake cabins, 30 minutes north of Newberry. Some minor snow and lots of mud holes. The trails were not as bad as last year. Took my new Raptor up and got burried in a couple mud holes.


----------



## Kazoo (May 11, 2001)

Rode Houghton;Hancock;Calumet;Alberta;Dahner plains and Sturgeon river gorge area. If that aint heaven; somebody please post where it's at.


----------

